
Faze4: Open-source 3D Printed 6-Axis Robotic Arm - nathan_f77
https://github.com/PCrnjak/Faze4-Robotic-arm
======
nathan_f77
I was really impressed by this project, and I really love the design! I think
it looks really professional.

Original post on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/i1apwl/3d_print...](https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/i1apwl/3d_printed_robotic_arm_i_made_info_in_description/)

Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye37Mpj5qCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye37Mpj5qCQ)

I've always wanted to explore robotics and 3D printing, so now I'm planning to
order a Prusa i3 MK3S and build one of these.

\---

The Niryo One is another open source robotic arm:
[https://github.com/NiryoRobotics/niryo_one](https://github.com/NiryoRobotics/niryo_one)

You can buy a kit or assembled arm, or 3D print all the plastic parts
yourself.

